# Here is a good way to clean panfish.



## willcfish

This is my favorite way with a fillet knife. Many use other methods and are very good with an electric but this is my preferred.


----------



## ostbucks98

Cut the gills for less blood and so the fish is dead. Poor lil guy&#128546;

Good video same way i do it


----------



## EStrong

I prefer the Bass-O-Matic, it does a great job and yes, it's that simple! 

https://screen.yahoo.com/bassomatic-76-000000902.html


----------



## ostbucks98

On a serious note had a family friend who actually believed in this type of processing. Lol...he ended up having to have 6' of his intestine removed for bone splinters.


----------



## joe01

ostbucks98 said:


> On a serious note had a family friend who actually believed in this type of processing. Lol...he ended up having to have 6' of his intestine removed for bone splinters.


I have been cleaning fish like that for 25 years. No problems here. Always cut out the rib bones on the finished product. I call bs on your story.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3856294/
only 2 cases have been recorded.


----------



## Shad Rap

ostbucks98 said:


> On a serious note had a family friend who actually believed in this type of processing. Lol...he ended up having to have 6' of his intestine removed for bone splinters.


What do you mean 'this type of processing'...lol...he's filleting a fish with a knife...not very strange and unusual to me.


----------



## polebender

Shad Rap said:


> What do you mean 'this type of processing'...lol...he's filleting a fish with a knife...not very strange and unusual to me.


I believe he was referring to the bass-o-matic video!


----------



## ostbucks98

Some of us rode the short bus&#128540; yes, Im referring to the bass-o-matic video. Had a close family friend do this exact thing with panfish. Thinking the bones were to small to cause problems. Wrong!


----------



## Shad Rap

ostbucks98 said:


> Some of us rode the short bus&#65533;&#65533; yes, Im referring to the bass-o-matic video. Had a close family friend do this exact thing with panfish. Thinking the bones were to small to cause problems. Wrong!


All well you never quoted anything so I figured you were replying to the OP...so...speaking of short bus...did u get your kids at the bus stop yet?..BOOM!..no one believes the bass o matic thing anyway...so carry on with your lies...really not surprised that you would have family or friends dumb enough to try it though...


----------



## Shortdrift

If I had to take that long to clean a panfish, or any fish, I would only practice catch and release. Me and my electric Rapala get it done darn fast. Do all fish the same way. Cut off the fillet, flip and skin and the cut out the ribs leaving the back steak and tail section.


----------



## ostbucks98

alot of people slice the filet off and throw in a grinder when it comes to small fish. I mean come on he didnt literally drop the whole fish in the grinder. Geez cant I hope some of you people are this productive at work.


----------



## mkalink

I agree with shortdrift if it took me that long to filet a fish, I would practice catch and release. I pay to have my perch done my time is worth much more than $1.25 a pound. As for walleyes I can zip through them pretty quick. If I have someone skinning and zippering the filets, we can get them done as fast as the guy with an electric knife. The problem is, it is difficult finding good filet knives that hold and edge and have a comfortable handle. I have been looking for a knife maker to make me a knife to my specifications.


----------



## polebender

mkalink said:


> I agree with shortdrift if it took me that long to filet a fish, I would practice catch and release. I pay to have my perch done my time is worth much more than $1.25 a pound. As for walleyes I can zip through them pretty quick. If I have someone skinning and zippering the filets, we can get them done as fast as the guy with an electric knife. The problem is, it is difficult finding good filet knives that hold and edge and have a comfortable handle. I have been looking for a knife maker to make me a knife to my specifications.


Check out the Bubba Blade filet knives.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

I have a bubba blade on the way it is a 9inch flex filet knife. Should do well on panfish this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

In Canada we catch and clean a couple hundred panfish per person per day. Each fish is 9" or bigger. The 1st thing we do is cut the head off. The gut cavity gives you a large area to hold unto. We set up an assembling of course. However with the head cut off and leaving on the skin I can clean 3 fish per minute.

If it took me that long to clean a fish I could only keep 20 or so a day lol. Belly meat? who wants to eat belly meat?
Panfish is some of the best tasting fish there is don't ruin it by eating belly meat!!!


----------



## ress

Yeah that belly meat is nothing but fat or skin. Ever have yellow perch that was butterflied? It is not meat between the fillets.


----------

